
Getting Hacker News’d Twice – Lessons Learned for Entrepreneurs - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2019/04/02/getting-hacker-news-lessons-for-entrepreneurs.html
======
telotortium
> This post is actually a meta experiment. > > My hope is that this is
> actually the 3rd time we’re going to make it on HN. :)

It certainly seems like you'll succeed :)

Does the Web app/Chrome extension support Anki? That's what I hoped I'd be
able to use it for.

~~~
burtonator
The Electron version does but I actually didn't realize that I could actually
make sync work if I used a web extension / chrome extension and just requested
access to [http://localhost:anki_port](http://localhost:anki_port) ... so I
might try that and update the web extension that way.

This would mean you don't need to use the full desktop app.

It's been interesting getting the zen of the desktop + chrome + mobile thing
all working and humming along.

We're getting close to having MacOS + Windows + Linux + Web + Mobile...

------
forrestthewoods
HackerNews front page is good for thousands of views. As much as 10,000 if you
can get near the top.

r/programming is good for a couple of tens of thousands of views. Reddit is
hard and random. Getting the first ~20 votes is soooo random. Subreddits like
r/rust are smaller, but passionate, and good for a few thousand views.

r/dataisbeautiful is good for hundreds of thousands of views. It's a very slow
subreddit so if you can hit #1 you'll be on it's frontpage for 24 hours plus.
I cracked half a million views from there once.

I've never gotten shit for traffic from Twitter or Facebook.

------
dshacker
I actually made it once or twice to HNs front page, and what I've seen is that
HN is one of the heaviest users of adblockers in the general population. I did
a request counter vs an analytics counter, and I'd say you easily get 2x or 3x
the traffic google analytics shows.

~~~
vxNsr
Which honestly makes a ton of sense. while the HN crowd might be the biggest
beneficiary of ad tech, they also are the most knowledgeable about blocking it
and of course know how intrusive and annoying it is.

~~~
paulcole
We call those types of people hypocrites where I come from.

~~~
toyg
It’s just “You don’t get high on your supply”.

~~~
paulcole
When the comparison to a heroin dealer is considered more charitable...

------
lancewiggs
You stopped me at " Just login and enter their credentials and they’re in"
Providing credentials is at a cost. As you aptly point out in the rest of the
post you will use those credentials in the future, and that's to the cost of
us, the potential clients.

~~~
burtonator
> you will use those credentials in the future, and that's to the cost of us,
> the potential clients.

How is that? I don't follow.

~~~
lancewiggs
It's a cost to receive and manage any future email, and there is a risk that
could get out of hand if a site passes on the email address to others.

------
Gys
Polar – an offline web browser with annotations and tagging

(in case anybody else is wondering)

------
lostmsu
It's interesting. From my Show HNs only one got a real spike.

The most recent two went by as if nobody ever saw them. That includes the one
I consider the most important (basically, TensorFlow for C#). I feel if it
does not start with "Google announces", nobody cares to look.

Maybe I need more clickbait in the titles :/

~~~
arcturus17
This guy is spamming his product on here day in and day out.

------
smallbigfish
We are "insanely smart" guys.

~~~
SubiculumCode
And gals.

But seriously, that is why I come to HN...so I can talk to people smarter than
me, or at least, expert in an area I am not.

~~~
GenericsMotors
Careful, HN is also full of blowhards. "Blockchain" and "NoSQL" are dead
giveaways.

------
nkozyra
Is this high HN traffic? Sites can't routinely be going down with 2k users and
20k page views right?

~~~
minimaxir
Years ago, when one of my posts made it to #1 on Hacker News, the traffic was
so much for my cheap WordPress blog hosted on DreamHost that they "moved" the
blog to a more high-demand system and somehow _corrupted the database_ in the
process.

In less than 24 hours I learned how static blog sites work and somehow I was
able to migrate everything using Google caches.

------
whatabackend
NICE BUT ALL MY PDFS HAVE A HEAVY TEAL TINT ON THEM AND I CANT TURN IT OFF
AHHHHHHHH IT SEEMS TO BE A FEATURE I CANT TURN OFF BECAUSE IT CORRELATES WITH
THE READ-PROGRESS BAR

~~~
delish
Yeah--I thought/think it's a feature, so you know how far you've read, but
when I saw it I thought, "_Wow_ that's a strong design statement that I doubt
I'll ever get used to."

~~~
burtonator
oh. Sorry. Yes. The pagemarks are overlays showing which portions of documents
you've read.

------
bdibs
Just a heads up on iOS with Safari your two GA images are wider than the rest
of the page.

~~~
burtonator
Thanks! Fixed it!

------
burtonator
Hey. This is interesting. The title of the post I submitted changed.

Who changed it? Does HN automatically change the titles of posts?

~~~
WalterGR
I believe it’s done by the mods.

You are to submit URLs with their original titles.

What title did you use in your submission?

------
zelpo
Think this is great information for people like me. I am a serial
entrepreneur.

